# BOSS DRAG PRO REAR-PLOW



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Ran acrossed this today wonder if anybody has heard about it or seen anything yet?

https://info.bossplow.com/drag-pro-rear-plow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nick B said:


> Ran acrossed this today wonder if anybody has heard about it or seen anything yet?
> 
> https://info.bossplow.com/drag-pro-rear-plow


It's been mentioned and beat up on in a couple threads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's news to me....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's news to me....



View attachment 180144


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

I know the back blades have been talked about over and over again. I meant that BOSS was making one now too.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nick B said:


> I know the back blades have been talked about over and over again. I meant that BOSS was making one now too.


You may want to browse the BOSS forum


----------

